# Corsair H100i ohne Link verbinden?



## bartman1912 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo
ich würde gerne meine Corsair H100i nicht mit Corsair Link verbinden, d.h. ich will die beiden Lüfter des Radiators an das Motherboard anschließen, da ich alle Lüfter mit der Asus 4-Way-Optimization Software steuern will. An meinem Z87 Sabertooth Motherboard gibt es allerdings nur 2 Anschlüsse für CPU Lüfter. Ich denke an den primären muss die Pumpe angeschlossen werden und die beiden Radiatorlüfter würde ich dann mit einem Y-Adapter an den 2. anschließen. Würde das so funktionieren?


----------



## Uter (9. Juli 2013)

Willkommen im Forum. 

Deine Frage gehört hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

